# Detailed Clean Free Delivery option limit lowered



## DetailedClean

We've taken on board customer feedback and happy to announce that Free Delivery is now available on orders over £50 to the UK mainland only rather than the previous ~£75.

And as always, benefit further by using your loyalty points, DW discount code and our generally competitive pricing.

(This is based on the sub total; therefore excluding VAT for example.)

Detailed Clean for car care products


----------

